# Just off the pill - period again two weeks later?



## JeanetteL (Feb 28, 2002)

Hi everyone,
I just stopped taking my BCPs after my last pack (didn't exactly mean too, but went away for the week last week and forgot them - I had only taken two pills from the new pack when I left). Today I got up and thought I felt menstural cramps and sure enough, I was bleeding again. Is it common to have bleeding so soon after a "regular" period when one stops taking BCPs? If so, what causes this?

We are planning to TTC in the later part of the fall/early winter - so I was going to stop soon anyway - I figure I'll just have a few more months now to get familiar with my real cycle again. With my dd, we conceived second month off the pill - first month was dead on 28 days, but we weren't really trying. Second month I didn't ovulate till day 21 (which turns out to be normal for me, O on day 21/22 - approx 32-35 day cycle).

I won't be home with my husband till the end of August (on vacation in Canada) but will have to consider what form of Birth Control to use once I return home until we're really ready to TTC. I hate condoms and don't have much experience with NFP (aside from the two months of charting when TTC dd). Any thoughts?
Thanks
Jeanette


----------



## Trishy (Oct 15, 2002)

In my limited experiences with bcp's I would always ovulate when I stopped taking them followed by AF two weeks later.


----------



## LoveChild421 (Sep 10, 2004)

this happened to me as well- BCPs really through you cycle off- I used evening primrose oil to help get mine back on track- within 2 months of taking it my periods were more regular than they ever have been


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

I bled every two weeks when I went off the pill until I conceived ds. I didn't know when he was conceived and our due date was all off and they induced me b/c of low fluid. Trouble was, ds was just older than they thought b/c I didn't have the true last menstrual period date for them. I would recommend using another method of bc until you are regular and want to conceive, like condoms or pull 'n' pray.


----------



## umbrella (Jul 25, 2002)

I think I started menstruating about a week after my last pill, but I was on the mini-pill fwiw.

We'll also adjusting to regular cycles before we ttc, and for now, we're using condoms and spermicide. I had to try a couple of different spermicides, as the first one was irritating. I can't say I _like_ condoms, but I like condoms better than getting pregnant before we should.


----------

